

Ask HN: Is the Developer Shortage a Myth? - ruswick

It seems to be a common refrain that there is a shortage of developers in the US right now.<p>However, data suggests that there are more technical workers entering the workforce than there are jobs being created. Moreover, some startups are seeing 50+ applications for each position. In practice, it seems like there aren&#x27;t enough jobs to go around.<p>In your experience, is this shortage real, or is it just fantasy imagined by the media or by companies? If you have hired recently, how difficult was it to find workers? If you have sought employment recently, how hard was it to get hired as a developer?<p>----
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pbs.org&#x2F;newshour&#x2F;making-sense&#x2F;the-bogus-high-tech-worker-sho&#x2F;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;open.bufferapp.com&#x2F;hiring-at-buffer-in-february-2024-applicants-3-offers-made
======
gugiserman
Shortage of good, mature developers

~~~
precium
There is no shortage of good, mature developers.

------
precium
Yes, it is a myth.

